# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Zeus Palace [Eurostar Barcelona, Προμηθεύς]

## .voyager

@BCN

DSC00494.JPG

DSC00501.JPG

DSC00496.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

μερικά στοιχεία.
Prometheus [Minoan Lines], built 2001, 26995 gt, 28.5 knots, 1300 Passengers, 500 beds, 1000 cars, 2000 lane metres

πηγή http://magwa.fotki.com

----------


## kastro

Είχε δρομολογηθεί για ένα διάστημα στο Μπάρι από Πάτρα μαζί με ένα από τα δύο αδέρφια του.Αλλά πωλήθηκαν και τα τρεία Κορεάτικα αδέρφια σε τρεις διαφορετικές Ιταλικές εταιρείες.

----------


## despo

Οι πιο ακατάλληλες παραγγελίες που δόθηκαν ποτε απο τις Μινωικές, αφου με τοσο λιγα κρεβάτια δεν μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετήσουν τους επιβάτες, που παράλληλα επιβάρυναν κατα πολυ τις δανειακές τους υποχρεώσεις, γιάυτό και τα πούλησαν αρον-αρον.

----------


## .voyager

Bλέπουμε ωστόσο ότι η Attica παραλαμβάνει κάποια χρόνια μετά πλοία με ακόμη λιγότερα κρεβάτια και για δρομολόγηση σε γραμμές που ενδεχομένως μπορούσαν να δραστηριοποιηθούν και οι Μινωικές (ίσως όχι τότε).

----------


## despo

Συμφωνω απολύτως, αν και υπάρχει μια διαφορά η Αττικα παει για το Μπαρι, οι Μινωικές για τη Βενετία. Δεν λογαριαζω την τελευταία τους χρονιά που δρομολογήθηκαν για Μπαρι και ηταν ηδη πουλημένα στους Ιταλους. Δεν παυει παρ'ολα αυτά να μετατρέπεται τωρα με τα νέα πλοια σε 'φορτηγίσια'.

----------


## heraklion

Αυτό το πλοίο είναι δρομολογημένο στη γραμμή Civitavecchia-Barcelona.Σε λίγες μερες που θα δρομολογηθει το Cruise Barcelona αυτό που θα πάει? Θα το πουλήσει ο Emmanuel Grimaldi ή θα το κρατήσε?

----------


## esperos

Προς  το  παρόν  κάνει  δρομολόγια  Civitavecchia-Toulon

----------


## heraklion

[quote=esperos;112457]Προς το παρόν κάνει δρομολόγια Civitavecchia-Toulon[/quote

Τα έχει ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια ή περιμένει την δρομολόγηση του CRUISE BARCELONA?

----------


## esperos

Περιμένει  το  CRUISE BARCELONA  να  το  σκαντζάρει.

----------


## sea_serenade

ndimitr93, απίστευτες οι φωτογραφίες σου. Και εις άλλα με υγεία, μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> ndimitr93, απίστευτες οι φωτογραφίες σου. Και εις άλλα με υγεία, μπράβο!!!!!


Να είσαι καλά φίλε μου...άλλη μία για εσένα και τον Μίλτο... :Wink: 
P4184578.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

> Να είσαι καλά φίλε μου...άλλη μία για εσένα και τον Μίλτο...
> P4184578.JPG


 Μπραβο Νικο οι ολες οι φωτο ειναι τελειες!!!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

> F/B ZEUS PALACE
> Δίαυλος Ηγουμενίτσας, 18-04-09
> Το πλοίο αναχωρεί από την Ηγουμενίτσα...
> 
> Αφιερωμένες στους ελμεψη, .voyager, konigi και MILTIADIS


Να σε καλα φιλε Νικο, υποσχομαι συντομα να ποσταρω νεο υλικο απο το πλοιο απο την Πατρα μιας και τα ταξιδια που θα κανει ακομα σε αυτη την γραμμη δεν θα ειναι και πολλα.

----------


## .voyager

> F/B ZEUS PALACE
> Δίαυλος Ηγουμενίτσας, 18-04-09
> Το πλοίο αναχωρεί από την Ηγουμενίτσα...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55121


Η φώτο δεν υπάρχει, ευχαριστούμε...  :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

ενα ομορφο απογευμα

zeus 2.jpg

zeus 1.jpg

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε corfu!

Βάζω και γω μια καθώς περιμένει έξω απο το λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ενα ομορφο απογευμα
> 
> zeus 2.jpg
> 
> zeus 1.jpg





> Υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε corfu!
> 
> Βάζω και γω μια καθώς περιμένει έξω απο το λιμάνι της Πάτρας.


 πωωωω!!!!δεν παιζεστε εσεις οι δυο!!!παντως και ο βαπορας γραφει ωραια στον φακο! :Smile: ολες οι φωτο του που εχουμε δει ειναι καταπληκτικες!

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Για να σε ευχαριστήσω για τα καλά σου λόγια θα σου αφιερώσω μια φωτογραφία του βάπορα στην Ηγουμενίτσα, τραβηγμένη πριν απο μια βδομάδα!

----------


## ελμεψη

Τοσο που ειναι πως να το χωρεσει η ψηφιακουλα μου :Sad:  Οτι μπορεσε να χωρεσει λιγο πριν πιασει η βροχη και αναχωρησει απο την Πατρα λιγο μετα τα μεσανυχτα.

Αφιερωμενη στο Μιλτιαδη και στον Ndimitr93

DSC00768(1).JPG

----------


## leo85

Μάλλον για δεξαμενισμό θα πηγαίνει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και δεν το αναφέραμε, να πούμε ότι πράγματι το πλοίο έφτασε στην Γιάλοβα και ήδη έχει ανέβει σε δεξαμενή στο ναυπηγείο Μπεσίκτας. Εμείς να το δούμε ως _EUROSTAR BARCELONA_, πριν δέκα χρόνια στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.

IMG_0227__.jpg
_Ηγουμενίτσα - Νοέμβριος 2008_

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί έφυγε από Γιάλοβα και πάει Ιταλία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και έφτασε σήμερα στο Livorno.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε σε βίντεο που ανέβηκε στο You Tube το Zeus Palace  να βάζει scrubbers.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Εσωτερικά απ' ότι φαίνεται... Ντροπή... θα ζηλεύει το Optima Seaways ο Δίας...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ancd

Πολυ καγκουρια ετσι πως βάλανε το Scrubber στο Optima Seaways! Μου θύμιζει Dragster μηχανή!
Μπορούσαν να θυσιάσουν λίγο γκαράζ από το να θυσιάσουν την ομορφιά του σκάφους. Μια νταλίκα λιγότερη δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος! Κρίμα πάντως γιατί έχει όμορφες γραμμές!

----------


## threshtox

...ναι, γιατί στο Viking Grace πχ, η καμινάδα της ΔΕΗ είναι πιο διακριτική..

----------


## andria salamis

> ...ναι, γιατί στο Viking Grace πχ, η καμινάδα της ΔΕΗ είναι πιο διακριτική..


Και εχει και απίθανη θέα,θυμάμαι την  μετασκευή του Ελυρος,εγινε ακριβώς απο κάτω!

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Μόνο που στο VG η "καμινάδα" δεν είναι scrubber αλλά ένα είδος  ανεμογεννήτριας. Δε νομίζω κατά πόσο μπορούσε να αποφύγει την έκθεση.  Εννοείται βέβαια ότι οπτικά δεν παλεύεται...  αλλα θα πρέπει σιγά-σιγά να μάθουμε να ζούμε και με αυτές τις τεχνολογίες (scrubbers, rotor sails, x-bows, LNG tanks κλπ)......

----------

